# Tauschthread Vol3  ( PC, Xbox, Handy,  Elektronik, Games ... )



## Yosemitesam00 (26. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
habe mal alles was ich zum Tausch anzubieten habe neu geordnet und upgedatet. Alle Teile sind soweit nicht anders angegeben voll funktionsfähig. Bilder aller Teile sende ich auf Wunsch ( und bei wirklichem Interesse ) gerne zu. 

PC Hardware: 

- Asus P5B-E Plus Motherboard ( Sockel 775, viele Übertaktungsfeatures 
etc.; nur das Board ohne Zubehör; Treiber kann ich beilegen ) 

- Asrock N68-S ( Sockel AM3 ready, mit onboard Geforce 7025; neu und originalverpackt ) 

- Biostar TF560 ( AM2+ Board; ohne Zubehör; neu aus 
Garantieaustausch in Originalverpackung 

- Palit Geforce 7900GS ( PCI Express mit 512MB DDR3, 2xDVI, Tv-out; ohne 
Zubehör ; siehe oben ) 

- 80 GB Seagate HD 

- Speedport W 500v Wlan Router ( in Originalverpackung inklusive Kabel ) 

- 300 Watt ATX Netzteil 

- Plextor PX-712A DVD- Brenner 

- Logitech Wingman Extreme Digital 3D Flightstick ( Achtung: kein USB, 
sondern Gameportanschluss ) 

- 3 Netzteile ( Enermax EG465AX-VE, Tagan TG380-U01, LC-Power LC 6550 ) 
von 380-550Watt. Achtung: Ich deklariere diese Netzteile ausdrücklich 
als defekt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sie noch funktionieren und werds 
auch nicht ausprobieren, da ich keine Lust habe, meinen Rechner 
aufzuschrauben um sie anzuschließen Ich schreib hier auch nicht " an 
Bastler ", denn sollten sie wirklich nicht mehr gehen, so rate ich nur einem 
Fachmann an Ihnen rumzuschrauben, da hier gefährliche Spannungen 
anliegen. Wollte das nur erwänht haben 

PC-Software 

- Diablo ( Erstauflage im Pappkarton ) 

- Sacred God 

- Battlezone II ( Pappkarton ) 

- Independence War - Defiance Special Edition ( im Pappkarton ) 

- Realms of the Haunting ( 3er CD-Box ) 

- Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen ( DVD-Box ) 

Habe noch etliche ältere mehr. Die hier aufgezählten sind nur exemplarisch. Falls einer was älteres sucht, einfach melden ( Suche meinerseits ständig ältere Spiele; allerdings nur komplett ) 


Xbox / Xbox360 

- Eternal Sonata Xbox360 

- Sacred 2 Xbox360 

- Xbox 360 175W Netzteil 

- Xbox 1 Konsole ( gut erhalten, inklusive aller Kabel und DVD-Kit; Fernbedienung und 
Empfänger ) 

- RGB Cable Pro Advanced für die erste Xbox ( vergoldete Kontakte, SP-DIF 
Digitalausgang für Dolby Digital und 5.1 Systeme; mit Originalverpackung ) 

- Fable Xbox 


Habe auch hier wieder massig Spiele für die erste Xbox. Sind zu viele zum Aufzählen ( über 65 ). Suche selber auch immer Games für die alte Box ( Momentan z.B. Conker, Street Fighter etc ). 

Gamecube / PSone / PS2 

- Nintendo Gamecube ( schwarz, alle Kabel, 2 Controller, Speicherkarte, Zelda: The Wind Waker, Super Mario Sunshine, Super Smash Bros. Melee ) 

- GTA: Liberty City Stories PS2 

- Sony PS1 mit kleinem Fehler ( läuft absolut einwandfrei, solange sie im 
Betrieb auf dem Kopf steht; inklusive einem Controller und zwei Memory 
Units ) 


Andere Konsolen / Zubehör 

- Sony PSP Originalnetzteil ( für die erste Version der PSP; kenn mich nicht 
aus, wieviel sich da im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat ) 


PDA mit Navi / Digitaler Bilderrahmen / Digitaler Kabelreceiver 

- Tungsten T5 PDA mit komplettem Zubehör ( Anleitungen, Verpackung, 
Schuztcover aus Metall, Ladegerät, Cradle etc. ) Dabei ist außerdem die 
TomTom Navigator Software ( macht aus dem Palm eine komplett TomTom 
Navilösung ) für viele europäische Länder (alle Karten auf CD mitgeliefert ) 
inklusive GPS- Mouse, Autohalterug, Autoladegerät etc. Gerät ist wie neu, 
da es kaum im Gebrauch und immer gut geschützt war. 
Das Teil ist ein echter Alleskönner mit Intel Xscale CPU mit 416 Mhz. MP4, 
Videos, Musik etc ist alles kein Problem. Hier mal das Datenblatt: 

http://www.ppcps.de/palm/smartphone/palmone/tungsten- 
t5/datenblatt.html 


- Hochwertiger digitaler Bilderrahmen von Kodak ( Bezeichnung folgt; etliche Anschlußmöglichkeiten, MP3 Player etc. Wie neu inklusive komplettem Zubehör. Neupreis ist immer noch über 100€. 

- Samsung DCB-I560G ( digitaler Kabelreceiver; inklusive Fernbedienung; 
Premiere geeignet ) 

Digitalkamera 

- Rollei Compactline 130 ( 10MP, 3x optischer Apogon Zoom, Anti Shake, 
Face Detection, Smile Detection etc; in Originalverpackung; inklusive 
Anleitung, hochwertiger Tasche und zwei 2700 mAh Akkus ) 


Telekommunikation 

- Vodafone K3565-Z HSDPA Stick ( mit Originalverpackung, ohne Simlock ) 

- Nokia 7110 ( Sammlerstück; war das erste Wap-Handy; inklusive Ladegerät 
und selbstverständlich voll funktionsfähig ) 

- Samsung SGH-B130 ( kaum benutzt; in Originalverpackung; ohne Vertrag 
oder Simlock ) 

- Nokia N73 ( Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei; hat normale Gebrauchsspuren.Es 
fehlt allerdings die Abdeckung für den Joystick; diese kann im Netz für ca 2 
Euro bestellt werden; An Zubehör ist nur das Netzteil dabei. Natürlich ohne 
Simlock ) 

- Motorola Razer V3X ohne Ladegerät. Mit USB Kabel und nagelneuem 
Originalakku ( wird als defekt verkauft; habe kein Ladegerät; Akku ist neu. 
Beim Anschliessen per Kabel an USB leuchtet das Handy blau, wie wenn es l 
lädt. Lässt sich aber nicht einschalten; daher als defekt ) 

TCG / Sammelkarten 

- 3 Displays Booster ( also 3 mal 36 Boosterpacks; natürlich noch 
eingeschweißt ) Legend of the 5 Rings Diamond Edition 

Bücher 

Warhammer (in englischer Sprache ) 

- Plague Demon 

- Shadow Breed 

- Storm Warriors 

- Red Thirst 

- Ignorant Armies 

Was nun Bücher angeht, so habe ich eine gewaltige Menge aus dem Bereich Fantasy, Horror, Thriller und Science Fiction abzugeben. Sowohl in deutsch als auch in englisch. 


Konkret suche ich momentan eine Quadcore-CPU, eine Nvidia 8800GT und ein vernünftiges Netzteil. Auch an Mobiltelefonen, Games und allgemein an Elektronik besteht immer Interesse. 
Oder bietet mir ganz was anderes an ( mehr als nein sagen, tue ich auch nicht ). Was den Versand angeht, so bitte ausschließlich versichert und unter Austausch von Personalausweiskopien als Sicherheit. Ich habe dann auch kein Problem damit als erster zu versenden, da ich noch keine positiven Bewertungen habe. 

Mfg


----------



## TinoZeros (26. Januar 2010)

ne 8800GT habbich,leider ne defekte hm,aber ein Bastler wirst nich grad sein denkich oder?  ...an Konsolen hättich ein Mega Drive 2,N64.


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,
 wie äußert sich der Defekt denn genau? Welches Zubehör bzw. Spiele sind bei den Konsolen dabei? Und was hätte dich bei mir interessiert?

 Mfg


----------



## Longtom (26. Januar 2010)

Servus !
 Was möchtest denn für das Biostar TF560 haben , und hast wenigstens eine ATX Blende dazu Treiber Kabel und den Misst brauch ich eh nicht aber ne Blende wär nicht schlecht .


----------



## doceddy (26. Januar 2010)

Habe Interesse an dem Kodak-Bilderrahmen. Bitte genaue Bezeichnung und Bilder an eddy1989@gmx.de


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,
 @Longtom: Wie´s im Text steht.. Komplett ohne Zubehör, also auch ohne Blende. Was ich suche steht im letzten Absatz.
 @doceddy: Bezeichnung ist Easyshare SV811. Bilder mail ich dir.


 Mfg


----------



## TinoZeros (27. Januar 2010)

hasst Post


----------



## doceddy (27. Januar 2010)

Hab kein Interesse mehr am Bilderrahmen. Ist mir zu wenig Bild und zu viel Rahmen


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (11. Februar 2010)

Alles noch zu haben.


----------



## Martinroessler (12. Februar 2010)

Yosemitesam00 schrieb:


> Habe noch etliche ältere mehr. Die hier aufgezählten sind nur exemplarisch. Falls einer was älteres sucht, einfach melden


 Hast du zufällig Aquanox 1 (deutsche Erstauflage) ?


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,
 Aquanox habe ich leider nicht.

 Mfg


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (23. März 2010)

Ps2 und Xbox360 MU sind weg. Gamecube dazugekommen.


----------



## arctosa (23. März 2010)

Hätte Interesse am DVD Kit und Star Wars Battlefront2 für die Xbox (evt. noch an anderen Spielen wenn du mal ein Liste machst)
 was willste dafür haben?


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (23. März 2010)

Hi,
 wies im Text steht. Biet mir was zum Tausch an. Hast du beispielsweise andere Xbox-Spiele etc. Schick dir ne Liste der restlichen Games per Pn.

 Mfg


----------



## Bluemaster (25. März 2010)

Ich kann dir für den PC das anbieten:

 ich kann dir nagelneue

Saints Row 2
Assasins Creed II
Red Faction Guerrilla 

anbieten sind alle OVP


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (18. April 2010)

Kleines Update


----------



## Longtom (20. April 2010)

Du hast Interesse an der 9800GT aus meinem Verkaufsthread sagst du , mein interesse gilt deinem Biostar Mainboard .
Kommen wir da irgendwei überein was einen Tausch anbelangt ?


----------



## Raidernet (27. April 2010)

*			editchon erledigt!


----------

